# will 30k get me a GTR



## marcusevo6 (Nov 12, 2013)

I know its a little on the low side but there must be a few out there for 30k ish

:lamer:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Maybe, but it'll likely be a Cat D, 08 import or really rather knackered.

Worth saving and spending closer to £35k which should see you in a nicer example.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Yes your get an import for that but I would save a bit longer like Charles Charlie suggested


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Well nearly 

Nissan 3.8 GT-R AUTO 2dr 2008 08 BLACK EDITION GT-R


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

Spend 35-38 and aim for a 59 nav car, it's unlikely it will depreciate for 12 months.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Didn't the high miler go for 28k a while back?


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

goRt said:


> Didn't the high miler go for 28k a while back?


The cars appear to be appreciating. There will always be one that goes cheap. I wouldn't worry about miles under 40k seems to be the norm, many are less. High miles = motorway which is easy on the car anyway. Less used cars seem to report more problems IMO.


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

TREG said:


> Well nearly
> 
> Nissan 3.8 GT-R AUTO 2dr 2008 08 BLACK EDITION GT-R


I speculate being a 2008 it will have had some hard lc1 launches and possible gearbox issues could be looming. Go for 59 plate, uk cars had no launch so you can easy add it with ecutek and know it's been unlikely abused as bad. 08 is asking for trouble


----------



## f.s. (Dec 19, 2012)

Let´s make it simple : Not the GTR You want.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

perrin21 said:


> I speculate being a 2008 it will have had some hard lc1 launches and possible gearbox issues could be looming. Go for 59 plate, uk cars had no launch so you can easy add it with ecutek and know it's been unlikely abused as bad. 08 is asking for trouble




Whos to say?!

You buy cheap you pay twice as they say:chuckle:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Cheap is also likely to mean in need of work. A big chunk of the £5k you might save against a higher priced example could be immediately swallowed by tyres discs and pads and then you are still left with a non-nav import.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

goRt said:


> Didn't the high miler go for 28k a while back?


Yes 78k miles


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

No! 

think 35-40k for something half decent


----------



## Doza (Jul 5, 2012)

There was one that sold for £32 I think


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Doza said:


> There was one that sold for £32 I think



£32 that is cheap!


Save a few more pennies and get a better example mate


----------



## Doza (Jul 5, 2012)

As you say get the best you can afford


----------



## Doza (Jul 5, 2012)

I though about getting a newer car but not worth the money


----------



## Doza (Jul 5, 2012)

The gtr is a great car for the money


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Doza, you do know you can start a new line of sentence, in the same post 

Like this


----------



## shh! (Nov 9, 2008)

he's trying for 50 posts?????


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

marcusevo6 said:


> I know its a little on the low side but there must be a few out there for 30k ish
> 
> :lamer:


Yep, you can buy my R33 GTR for £30k !!!!


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Considering its an import, has 42,500 miles, recent Litchfield service, looks like a decent buy for what it is. Ring Litchfield and ask about it, as it was in for service there, im sure they will tell you anything you need to know about it.

2008 NISSAN GT-R 3.8 GT-R AUTO | eBay

Apart from something like that, you are looking at a Minimum of 35k for UK Model, moderate mileage, no sat nav etc.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

or my R35 with only 20k Miles

Litchfield Stage 2 Tune 
Full Alcon 400mm BBK all Round (10k worth)
Gearbox Clip Upgrade
Complete Miltek 90mm Fast Flow Stainless Steel Exhaust System 
K&N Filters 
Carbon Fibre Dash and Centre Console Inlays 
Front & Rear Parking Sensors 
Dark Tints to Rear and Rear Quarter Windows 
Bridgestone RE070***8217;s 
Recent Litchfield service, all Map and gearbox optimisation up to date, new Pads all round (2k's worth)

Yours for £40k


----------



## aki-gtr (Feb 13, 2013)

Got mine for sale if you're interested! PM me if you want any more info. For sale for close to £30k


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

But you know Red is Best !!!!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd save up a bit more.

£30k is the arse end of R35 pricing so it'll be high miles, need work, have hidden issues or a combination of all three IMO.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

:chuckle:Steve, do you not like your cars?! 

Or are you trying to offload them and save up for a Nismo R35 :chuckle: I've heard you're a big fan.


----------



## Doza (Jul 5, 2012)

Your not wrong


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Doza said:


> Your not wrong


Your already over 50 posts now


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Deankenny telling people off. Jesus is the world about to end ;-)

And both of you - the word is you're......as Adamantium hasn't jumped on it yet haha.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

ROG350Z said:


> Deankenny telling people off. Jesus is the world about to end ;-)
> 
> And both of you - the word is you're......as Adamantium hasn't jumped on it yet haha.


Im not typing a letter to the queen so therefore i do not care.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

ROG350Z said:


> Deankenny telling people off. Jesus is the world about to end ;-)
> 
> And both of you - the word is you're......as Adamantium hasn't jumped on it yet haha.


Darn, I'm too late I guess


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow, just wow, I have been called many things in life but never stupid!

The fact you are defending being just plain wrong by calling someone else stupid is truly staggering.......it is an ongoing forum joke in case you missed it.

I adore, however, the fact that they used the wrong you're in the grammar nazi poster (please tell me it was ironic).


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Just seen the others you posted. Very good and like the Wonka one....


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

sw20GTS said:


>


Did I give you my image rights haha. Waiting for Adamantium to jump in!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

A cartoon so easier for Dean to understanding


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Just in relation to the actual thread (before Mook slaps us back) yes £30k too cheap. Budget £35-£40k for well looked after Sat Nav car and it will see you right in long run.

Mine is MY10 60 plate with 37k on clock and runs as well as it ever did. Ready for Iain Stage Adamantium next year possibly........rather have a car I know and have looked after than trade in for a lower mileage and take depreciation hit on a car I don't know.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

deankenny said:


>


Hehe funny thread, like Rog said, the wrong 'your' in that poster is probably quite clever, but on the other hand...

I'm not a grammar nazi, live and live, but my favourite is there/their because a third they're is thrown in to the works  

As you were...


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

Loving the logic, as I have not met the Queen, nor am likely to any time soon, I am going to present myself as a complete knob to all those that I encounter and then defend myself for doing so by calling everyone a Nazi that tries to rescue me from my ignorance.

Thank God the McDonalds Messiah doesn't realise the Monarchy are of German descent, he'd have a logic seizure.


----------



## AP Steve (Oct 6, 2012)

I think it will be a while before a nice GT-R drops down to the low 30k.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't think that poster was meant to be ironic. They missed the opportunity to use the wrong "too" - another deankennyism.

Don't think their's any need four me to jump in, your awl doing so well without me.


----------



## graveyard (Nov 2, 2012)

It took me a year to find my GT-R at the right price. Just be patient and something great will turn up.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

SamboGrove said:


> :chuckle:Steve, do you not like your cars?!
> 
> Or are you trying to offload them and save up for a Nismo R35 :chuckle: I've heard you're a big fan.


or a Porsche LOL LOL LOL Must be toooooo much Christmas spirit !!!!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

ROG350Z said:


> Just in relation to the actual thread (before Mook slaps us back) yes £30k too cheap. Budget £35-£40k for well looked after Sat Nav car and it will see you right in long run.
> 
> Mine is MY10 60 plate with 37k on clock and runs as well as it ever did. Ready for Iain Stage Adamantium next year possibly........rather have a car I know and have looked after than trade in for a lower mileage and take depreciation hit on a car I don't know.


Forget the f'in Sat Nav Rog, the UK MFD's are inferior to the original JDM cars and you can buy a widescreen Tom Tom from Halfords this Christmas for ONLY £79-00 

Look into my eyes, look into my eyes, "Buy mine you know you want to" !!:runaway:

Well it is the season of stupidness !! and there is a Nismo car that really cracks me up !!!


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

If you cant be bothered to use proper grammer, how am i ment to take you're posts seriously?i wouldnt' let mines go forunder £35k .someone mite not be abel to pay but some will without sellin there gran if they bothered there shirt to get a proper education they mite afford it; lang may they stay expensive to keep chavs oot......


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

You must have concentrated pretty hard to write that, I certainly did trying to read it, very good!

Sadly, your skills are often surpassed by those that are Olympians at this chavtastic writing style - they don't even train at it, just naturals.

WT and indeed F.

Have a cracking Christmas all, I hope Santa gets you what you wished for (as long as he could read your letters, obviously).


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

thistle said:


> If you cant be bothered to use proper grammer, how am i ment to take you're posts seriously?i wouldnt' let mines go forunder £35k .someone mite not be abel to pay but some will without sellin there gran if they bothered there shirt to get a proper education they mite afford it; lang may they stay expensive to keep chavs oot......


What you have attempted to say here is really offensive. I can use good grammar if I choose to, but with fast internet typing, I choose not to. It may be an age thing, being from the younger generation internet was more in our upbringing than you older lot, therefore lazy short internet chat became the norm for me, popular ones include - ASL, u, ur, 2, cya, luv. So does that make me less of a person than you does it? The days of pen and paper are fast fading.

So what your saying is no one with a good education can have money huh?

Although I was in top sets for everything at school, I got chucked out of every school known to man. Also tried college, even got chucked out of there. Diagnosed with ADHD, but I would not believe it.

Fast forward 10 years, I now run a very successful business, which involved no certificates or degrees. Just hard work, determination and a passion for the field I specialise in.

So there you go, I am far from a proper education. 

Regardless, merry christmas to all, and may santa bring you lots of Carbon Fibre goodies


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice DK, but you did it again 'so what *you're* saying'.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

DonnyMac said:


> Nice DK, but you did it again 'so what *you're* saying'.


Jeez, give it a break will you.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

> So what your saying is no one with a good education can have money huh?


I have no idea what this means.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

deankenny said:


> What you have attempted to say here is really offensive. I can use good grammar if I choose to, but with fast internet typing, I choose not to. It may be an age thing, being from the younger generation internet was more in our upbringing than you older lot, therefore lazy short internet chat became the norm for me, popular ones include - ASL, u, ur, 2, cya, luv. So does that make me less of a person than you does it? The days of pen and paper are fast fading.
> 
> So what your saying is no one with a good education can have money huh?
> 
> ...


Dean I like you as you are passionate and amuse me - but seriously nobody is trying to be offensive - Dr Thistle is a gent chill man!

Just be yourself and who gives a 4 x for education, background, class, money etc - at the end of the day two things unite us - GTR's and taking the piss (oh and a fillet o fish avec frites)!


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Henry 145 said:


> Dean I like you as you are passionate and amuse me - but seriously nobody is trying to be offensive - Dr Thistle is a gent chill man!
> 
> Just be yourself and who gives a 4 x for education, background, class, money etc - at the end of the day two things unite us - GTR's and taking the piss (oh and a fillet o fish avec frites)!


I know Henry, This is what I was feeling on the 350Z forums when I was an owner, a general mutual love for the car regardless of age, sex, income and education level.

This poor guys thread was de-railed completely because of the "your" episode. In my threads its one thing, but this thread was de-railed for something so pathetic, especially when I was posting a link to a decent 31k GT-R I found on ebay trying to help the op out, as it was serviced by Litchfields, so would've been perfect to ring up and ask about, then all this.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Partly I apply traction to the lower limb, but it covers a serious point that with deliberate neglect to even the most basic grammatical qualities of postings they are genuinely difficult to read. Authors may not care, but they alienate a section of their audience who will judge them by their grammar. If they sound like ignorant teenagers, they may be treated that way. Why would someone who can communicate properly degrade their efforts to this level when it is perceived as ignorance, or worse, contempt?

At some point, R35 ownership will go like Imprezas where most of them are classless fannies who were late to the party. Earlier Skylines to some degree escape this, but the R35 has been too popular to escape?

Any grammatical errors in this posting will rightly attract ridicule, but it was written on a phone and unedited.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

thistle said:


> Partly I apply traction to the lower limb, but it covers a serious point that with deliberate neglect to even the most basic grammatical qualities of postings they are genuinely difficult to read. Authors may not care, but they alienate a section of their audience who will judge them by their grammar. If they sound like ignorant teenagers, they may be treated that way. Why would someone who can communicate properly degrade their efforts to this level when it is perceived as ignorance, or worse, contempt?
> 
> At some point, R35 ownership will go like Imprezas where most of them are classless fannies who were late to the party. Earlier Skylines to some degree escape this, but the R35 has been too popular to escape?
> 
> Any grammatical errors in this posting will rightly attract ridicule, but it was written on a phone and unedited.


You sir are one pompus snob.

So you judge people by how you have explained above. This is both wrong and highly snobworthy.

Alan Sugar, Steve Jobs and Richard Branson all have dyslexia, so you would judge all them because they cannot live up to your grammatical expectations. Absolutely pathetic, your one of those people who expects to be treated differently due to your sheer high level of grammatical expertise and education. I bet if I held a door open for you, there would not even be a thanks.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

You're missing my point entirely, which is an attack on laziness, not ability. You cannot hide behind dyslexia or ADHD when you have adopted a style of writing like an idiotic teenager through choice.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

thistle said:


> At some point, R35 ownership will go like Imprezas where most of them are classless fannies who were late to the party. *Earlier Skylines to some degree escape this*, but the R35 has been too popular to escape?


Woo Hoo! 


Merry Christmas all. :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

thistle said:


> At some point, R35 ownership will go like Imprezas where most of them are classless fannies who were late to the party. Earlier Skylines to some degree escape this, but the R35 has been too popular to escape?


and on that note....back to the studio:runaway:


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

*Ladies*

BUN FIGHT:runaway:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

WTF is going on here, tis the season to be jolly girls, now get a hold and be nice - no more handbags !!!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Steve said:


> WTF is going on here, tis the season to be jolly girls, now get a hold and be nice - no more handbags !!!


For once I actually agree with Steve ... must be Christmas ... or a cold day in hell ...

Let's just git back on fread & stop worrzing hoo typed what gramer or hoo  :thumbsup:


----------



## Kevtga (Aug 17, 2013)

Found this one for £29 :flame:


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

deankenny said:


> You sir are one pompus snob.
> 
> So you judge people by how you have explained above. This is both wrong and highly snobworthy.
> 
> Alan Sugar, Steve Jobs and Richard Branson all have dyslexia, so you would judge all them because they cannot live up to your grammatical expectations. Absolutely pathetic, your one of those people who expects to be treated differently due to your sheer high level of grammatical expertise and education. I bet if I held a door open for you, there would not even be a thanks.


DK, first off, it's Christmas and I offer you and yours a good one whilst we finish off the gravy and par boil the root veggies.

You have missed the point entirely, once again.

Although you've missed it, you're highly regarded here - people have fun with you because they think you'll take it and bounce it back at them, you're one of the guys.

Sometimes you take it badly and that's jumped on by many (including me) but roundly I believe everyone wishes you well (including me).

So, take everything as it's meant, react with fun, laugh and crack on with your life - you don't need to be the messiah every day!

You, you're, they, they're, there & their - not forgetting to and toooooooooo!

Happy Christmas buddy.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Hear hear (and here here)  Dean's a good egg.


----------



## Kevtga (Aug 17, 2013)

Trevgtr said:


> Hear hear (and here here)  Dean's a good egg.


Your you're right he is a good guy :thumbsup:


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Anyway, I think we've truly frightened off the original poster...what was the question again


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Happy Christmas - good article on GTR values in autocar this week!


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

"Fast forward 10 years, I now run a very successful business, which involved no certificates or degrees. Just hard work, determination and a passion for the field I specialise in."

Do you have lots of little gold badges on your T Shirt? Would you like to go large?


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Gud moaning everybody, meri crismas 2 all, i hope your all havin a very gud tyme, and dont be 2 norty.


----------



## graveyard (Nov 2, 2012)

Whadya get for christmas?


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Lots of Aston Villa stuf! a stiched crest hand signed by the hole team, not photocopyed 

Love it, gonna hang it rite behind my computor.


----------



## graveyard (Nov 2, 2012)

I got a spare lead to plug my iPhone into the GT-R. SIlly cow got me a white one so she'll get a good slap (after she has made me dinner)


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

deankenny said:


> Lots of Aston Villa stuf! a stiched crest hand signed by the hole team, not photocopyed
> 
> Love it, gonna hang it rite behind my computor.


Dean it's whole not hole!


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Henry 145 said:


> Dean it's whole not hole!


Thanks, at least it was the onli mistake, not 2 bad.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Just one thing.

You know Steve Jobs is dead right? Am guessing dyslexia is not causing him a problem anymore.

Merry Xmas.


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

graveyard said:


> I got a spare lead to plug my iPhone into the GT-R. SIlly cow got me a white one so she'll get a good slap (after she has made me dinner)


Just use the Bluetooth streaming function to play music from the iphone


----------



## graveyard (Nov 2, 2012)

I didn't think streaming worked on a 59 plate car.

Anyway i have wrapped the lead with carbon effect insulating tape and coloured the plugs themselves with a very tasteful black felt-tip. Looks great. I may put these into production.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

graveyard said:


> I didn't think streaming worked on a 59 plate car.
> 
> Anyway i have wrapped the lead with carbon effect insulating tape and coloured the plugs themselves with a very tasteful black felt-tip. Looks great. I may put these into production.


I have a 59 plate, and I can stream via Bluetooth.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

deankenny said:


> You sir are one pompus snob.
> 
> So you judge people by how you have explained above. This is both wrong and highly snobworthy.
> 
> Alan Sugar, Steve Jobs and Richard Branson all have dyslexia, so you would judge all them because they cannot live up to your grammatical expectations. Absolutely pathetic, your one of those people who expects to be treated differently due to your sheer high level of grammatical expertise and education. I bet if I held a door open for you, there would not even be a thanks.


Dean, I think a little more respect should be shown to Thistle. You obviously have no idea who he is or his skills. The GTR world of tuning owes a great deal to John and his expertise, he also worked for many years on the Subarus and Evos before he began to unravel the workings of the GTR ECU, without John's knowledge and hard work the Cobb AP tuning system would not have been so far advanced.
You obviously have the knowledge and ability to write English but choose to be lazy in your application, this is probably the reason many forum users find it annoying.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

deankenny said:


> I have a 59 plate, and I can stream via Bluetooth.


How as I can't get iPhone to do it ?


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

perrin21 said:


> Just use the Bluetooth streaming function to play music from the iphone


I prefer the cable because it charges the phone too . But sometimes it stops playing and is a pain in the arse to get working again.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> For once I actually agree with Steve ... must be Christmas ... or a cold day in hell ...
> 
> Let's just git back on fread & stop worrzing hoo typed what gramer or hoo  :thumbsup:


LOL you know I am ALWAYS right Kriss !! Cold day in Christmas !!


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

wmd_gtr said:


> I prefer the cable because it charges the phone too . But sometimes it stops playing and is a pain in the arse to get working again.


Also when someone rings during one of your favourite songs, I hate that!!


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

deankenny said:


> Also when someone rings during one of your favourite songs, I hate that!!


Ha I just restart the song! If you ever do an all songs shuffle a good song always comes on when you are about to get home or to wherever you are going lol


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Henry 145 said:


> How as I can't get iPhone to do it ?


Could be my10 vs my09?


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

goRt said:


> Could be my10 vs my09?


I am my10


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

You need to pair as Bluetooth audio device, not as hands free.

I'd live to know why the speech control button only works sometimes.

Also hate the fact that a phone call doesn't pause the music but plays over it.


----------



## cerealuk (Nov 20, 2011)

Getting the topic back on track... here's my 2 pennies worth

Obviously I dont know your financial situation but I would just be sure that you are fully aware of the running costs of a GT-R as if the difference of initially spending (for example) £35k up from £30k is a tough call financially then the running costs could kill you. Of course you may have plenty of money for running the car and just want to keep the initial cost down (in which case ignore me) 

If financing the car then the £5k difference (which would get you away from scraping the barrel to being able to put in some cheeky offers on some much better buys) will most likely cost around £100/month difference. To put it into perspective, if I ignore my repayments then my running costs (based on 10k/year miles) for the 13months that I've now owned the car were roughly as follows:

set of tyres: £1,300
Litchfield warranty: £1,200
Servicing: £1,000
Petrol: £4,000
Insurance: £700
Road Tax: £500
Break/Pads wear: £500 (estimate as ive not had to change them yet)

Total: £8,700
Monthly: £725

There is also depreciation to factor in (but then you live with that when buying a decent car) and it doesn't take it account my loan repayments which will tip me over into it costing 4 figures a month in ownership costs. I also run a shed for when I dont want to use the GT-R (The GT-R is my daily drive and gets used 99% of the time)

I guess my point is, if you are comfortable with the above costs.. then an extra £100 or so on top to get the right car in the first place is a no brainer 

Of course if you are doing a lot less miles and don't buy a warranty then the above costs fall heavily and my logic starts to fall over 

Not sure if the above helps but happy hunting!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Steve said:


> Forget the f'in Sat Nav Rog, the UK MFD's are inferior to the original JDM cars and you can buy a widescreen Tom Tom from Halfords this Christmas for ONLY £79-00
> 
> Look into my eyes, look into my eyes, "Buy mine you know you want to" !!:runaway:
> 
> Well it is the season of stupidness !! and there is a Nismo car that really cracks me up !!!


Hence buy mine all washed and polished today after a sprited drive this mroning !!!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Steve said:


> Hence buy mine all washed and polished today after a sprited drive this mroning !!!


Why you selling?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Henry 145 said:


> Why you selling?


Only at the right price 

Everything has a price, I have 2 set of whels for sale and possibly 2 cars 

I have another little winter project and need some space:thumbsup:


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

I don't know why so many people have trouble working out how to use the Bluetooth. If you get stuck RTFM. All sat nav cars have Bluetooth streaming. Pair your iphone to the car as Audio device and then start a song playing on the iPod app. Press source on the head unit until it says Bluetooth audio streaming on the mfd. Personally I use an ipad mini as I think it works great, especially with iTunes Match. Tomtom app streams through the car also.

Non sat nav cars do not have the feature.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

perrin21 said:


> I don't know why so many people have trouble working out how to use the Bluetooth. If you get stuck RTFM. All sat nav cars have Bluetooth streaming. Pair your iphone to the car as Audio device and then start a song playing on the iPod app. Press source on the head unit until it says Bluetooth audio streaming on the mfd. Personally I use an ipad mini as I think it works great, especially with iTunes Match. Tomtom app streams through the car also.
> 
> Non sat nav cars do not have the feature.


Technophobes !!!:runaway:


----------



## Kevtga (Aug 17, 2013)

Henry 145 said:


> Why you selling?


Because its red


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hey steady on!!! 

It's BEAUTIFUL Red!!! Not boring Black, White or any of the 3 shades of Gay !!


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

perrin21 said:


> I don't know why so many people have trouble working out how to use the Bluetooth. If you get stuck RTFM. All sat nav cars have Bluetooth streaming. Pair your iphone to the car as Audio device and then start a song playing on the iPod app. Press source on the head unit until it says Bluetooth audio streaming on the mfd. Personally I use an ipad mini as I think it works great, especially with iTunes Match. Tomtom app streams through the car also.
> 
> Non sat nav cars do not have the feature.


Mine works fine as per your instructions. The only thing is, the quality of the music is different when playing through Bluetooth. Or at least it is in mine? When playing MP3's through Bluetooth the bass is crap. When you plug the phone in via USB and disconnect through Bluetooth the audio is miles better.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Kevtga said:


> Because its red



Yes he wants a grey one


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Na, never gonna do GAY !!!


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

*Red*

I really like the red ones, put a carbon bonnet and boot looks stunning, but I must be in the minority, even at the ace cafe only one red car, ultimate silver did look nice though


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

extremelimo said:


> I really like the red ones, put a carbon bonnet and boot looks stunning, but I must be in the minority, even at the ace cafe only one red car, ultimate silver did look nice though


Ultimate Silver is gay, just another way of Nissan ripping you off for a piant job, dare I say there are better "shades" of gay from a wrapper, OH MY GOD, I've actually said that !!! :runaway:

There you go Paul at PW Pro and Robbie at Valet Magic !!

The first and the last time, Happy New Year :clap:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

perrin21 said:


> Non sat nav cars do not have the feature.


Transit Blu iSimple fixes that


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Steve said:


> Only at the right price


Whats the right price? Is it an import?


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

*Valet Magic*

Had great reports on some of the work from Valet Magic, did speak to him at Ace Cafe but think stage 5 and brakes first


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

extremelimo said:


> Had great reports on some of the work from Valet Magic


Wut?


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

extremelimo said:


> Had great reports on some of the work from Valet Magic, did speak to him at Ace Cafe but think stage 5 and brakes first


I agree with this comment... I really don't want to get involved with the background politics......

I had a Matt black GT-R (RO11 KCA) before my blue12 and it was a perfect wrap done by VALET MAGIC better than perfect it was 1000%...

When I went to px my Matt black in for my new 12 plate I had to remove the wrap and beneath it was a brand new car.....

It truly was a MAGIC job.....

So yes I agree with your comment...!:clap:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

DanielM3 said:


> I agree with this comment... I really don't want to get involved with the background politics......
> 
> I had a Matt black GT-R (RO11 KCA) before my blue12 and it was a perfect wrap done by VALET MAGIC better than perfect it was 1000%...
> 
> ...


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Haha....

That's what I love about our GREAT BRITAIN....! Freedom of speech..! 

Dan....


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

*Flyn*

Now now its Xmas, I heard Father was asked for a new GTR(not spelt Jaguar)but dont throw your toys out just yet, wait till the new year. And on that point Happy New Year Flyn and Dan


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

*Sorry*

Missed Out Xmas on Father


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Dealer prices vary from location - it just depends on demand/how fast they can shift the car. I've been offered from £30k to £34k from dealers and one already found a buyer which I've heard he will sell on for £37k. 

Mine is recently serviced, MOTed and brand new tyres so I guess that helps a bit. Annoying as M3s seem to be selling like hot cakes at the moment as well so not much choices out there!


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

extremelimo said:


> Now now its Xmas, I heard Father was asked for a new GTR(not spelt Jaguar)but dont throw your toys out just yet, wait till the new year. And on that point Happy New Year Flyn and Dan





extremelimo said:


> Missed Out Xmas on Father


I have already bought another GTR thank you, if thats what the pigeon English implied.


----------



## dannyrydzek (Mar 24, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> I have already bought another GTR thank you, if thats what the pigeon English implied.


What GTR did you get this time?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

I bought another 09, litchfield forged engine, Litchfield turbos etc... etc...I'm building it up over the winter


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

FLYNN said:


> I bought another 09, litchfield forged engine, Litchfield turbos etc... etc...I'm building it up over the winter



I thought you were getting a MY12 mate?
What you got planned for the car?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

TREG said:


> I thought you were getting a MY12 mate?
> What you got planned for the car?


I was, but one came up with a litchfield forged engine and LM800 turbos, and we all know how much that costs. A perfect starting point for a sprint monster. No need to limit the torque and worry about the rods giving in

No point me buying a 12 plate and doing the same, as Im changing the suspension. Dont get me wrong, Ive prefer to be doing this to a 12 plate, but Im saving 20 grand this way. I cant see LEDs and sat nav being worth that 

Sorting the intercooler, brakes, gearbox and suspension and Ive got a very well setup car, that will contend with the big boys, for around 50k-55k

Will be starting a thread when I can be arse, for advice more than anything. Im not bothered about drag strips, more about sprints. So stock spool, good brakes and suspension are top of the list


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

FLYNN said:


> I was, but one came up with a litchfield forged engine and LM800 turbos, and we all know how much that costs. A perfect starting point for a sprint monster. No need to limit the torque and worry about the rods giving in
> 
> No point me buying a 12 plate and doing the same, as Im changing the suspension. Dont get me wrong, Ive prefer to be doing this to a 12 plate, but Im saving 20 grand this way. I cant see LEDs and sat nav being worth that
> 
> ...


Agree on the saving on buying a slightly older model than something newer.
That sounds like a cracking spec as well.

What colour this time?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

TREG said:


> Agree on the saving on buying a slightly older model than something newer.
> That sounds like a cracking spec as well.
> 
> What colour this time?


Its a swirly Black mess. :/

Need to get it sorted


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

FLYNN said:


> I was, but one came up with a litchfield forged engine and LM800 turbos, and we all know how much that costs. A perfect starting point for a sprint monster. No need to limit the torque and worry about the rods giving in
> 
> No point me buying a 12 plate and doing the same, as Im changing the suspension. Dont get me wrong, Ive prefer to be doing this to a 12 plate, but Im saving 20 grand this way. I cant see LEDs and sat nav being worth that
> 
> ...


Sounds good Pat


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> I was, but one came up with a litchfield forged engine and LM800 turbos, and we all know how much that costs. A perfect starting point for a sprint monster. No need to limit the torque and worry about the rods giving in
> 
> No point me buying a 12 plate and doing the same, as Im changing the suspension. Dont get me wrong, Ive prefer to be doing this to a 12 plate, but Im saving 20 grand this way. I cant see LEDs and sat nav being worth that
> 
> ...


Will be interesting to see the build progress, you aiming for any specific amount of power?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Chronos said:


> Will be interesting to see the build progress, you aiming for any specific amount of power?


Not bothered about hitting a certain number. As long as it goes, corners, and stops well, i'll be happy.

Ill know how much quicker (or slower) it is when I take it on the sprints.

Ill start a thread up. Best leave this one alone as its getting off topic.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

FLYNN said:


> Its a swirly Black mess. :/
> 
> Need to get it sorted



Have you posted any pics up yet?


----------



## Locum (Oct 5, 2013)

Sound Flynn


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

TREG said:


> Have you posted any pics up yet?


Its a black GTR. Not much to look at yet.....


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

FLYNN said:


> Its a black GTR. Not much to look at yet.....



I thought it was Black with swirls?:chuckle:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

TREG said:


> I thought it was Black with swirls?:chuckle:


Made a thread so this can stay on topic

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/224377-flynn-sprint-gtr-thread.html


----------

